# Naming help please



## Rick (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a plant labeled "Paph virioissium" Or "Paph viridissium"

As far as I know these are not valid species names, but has anyone heard of this name for a species variety or trade name?

Any registered hybrids under this name??

The plant is not in flower. The foliage is like a villosum with a fair amount of purple spotting under the leaves (fuscoviridae??), or big somewhat floppy gratrixianum.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 1, 2011)

could it be: Viridissimum
http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=35659


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2011)

Rick said:


> I have a plant labeled "Paph virioissium" Or "Paph viridissium"
> 
> As far as I know these are not valid species names, but has anyone heard of this name for a species variety or trade name?
> 
> ...




Paph. Viridissimum (Paph. Aureum x Paph. villosum)


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2011)

Good Thanks.

Do you know what Paph Aureum is?


Found it: 1894 Aureum = Nitens (insigne X villosum) X spicerianum

So this cross has 2 doses of villosum, 1 dose insignes, and 1 dose spicerianum.

And who knows what variety of villosum went into this plant.???


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2011)

25% villosum, 25% insigne and 50% spicerianum.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 1, 2011)

Rick said:


> Good Thanks.
> 
> Do you know what Paph Aureum is?
> 
> ...



Here's one example of Paph Aureum


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2011)

I saw your Aureum when I was hunting down the parentage info Ross.

It's quite a beauty. It will be interesting to see what happens when some type of villosum goes back into Aureum.


----------



## Roth (Oct 2, 2011)

We have no idea about what they called 'villosum' in the early days of orchid breeding. There are many different types of villosum, with some extremes like what we call laichauense, to the huge, yellowish villosum which makes massive plants ( in Doi Inthanon nursery, they have clumps of maybe a hundred growths, over a meter leafspan). There are dwarf plants too ( like the gratrixianum var. daoense, which is a villosum), intermediates, etc...

What we can be sure too, some of those varieties are either lost, or it would require an incredible luck to use the proper varieties to get a result similar to, but improved over, the old hybrids, in many instances.


----------

